# 2 bed townhouse / villa



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Apart from Al Reef / Al Reem are there are any areas where I could search for 2 bed townhouse / villa. 

Searching dubizzle and bayut all I seem to be finding is property in these 2 areas. There must other low level buildings between Dubai or Abu Dhabi or am I mistaken. 

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

2 bedrooms is small and most properties that size will be an apartment. Most would be on new developments (Al Reef) or you can look at options in Khalifa A. Otherwise go through an agency or look at Abu Dhabi Week (magazine) which is full of ads. Expats do not live in the desert between AD and Dubai and villas for locals are generally huge.


----------

